# How Old are You?



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2006)

According to this Macworld article we are are old. 

I am just wondering if all of us here are old? Sometimes I think I am getting old. 

By the way, I am 37.


----------



## ora (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm 24 but with the health of a 50 yr old.


----------



## sgould (Dec 2, 2006)

I am officially old!!

I got on a crowded bus and a lady offered me her seat!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 2, 2006)

ouch

29here


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently not. See http://macosx.com/forums/cafe/15962-whats-your-age.html

Ooh, I see polls now record the name of users who vote for each option. Neat. I can't resist answering the poll in this thread, too, now.


----------



## chevy (Dec 2, 2006)

What does "old" mean ? Wise ?


----------



## middigit (Dec 2, 2006)

gateway?! gateway sucks, shitty pc boxes - well i may feel old as sit listening to the best music on the planet - classic rock, but only 27 here


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 3, 2006)

phew. just scraped in the 18-24 yr old bracket


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm 24 for 2 more days.


----------



## Veljo (Dec 4, 2006)

Very interesting indeed. Im 21.


----------



## ora (Dec 4, 2006)

Captain Code said:


> I'm 24 for 2 more days.



But I notice you put yourself in the 25+ category


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2006)

Captain Code said:


> I'm 24 for 2 more days.



Remember after 25 your body stops growing. So enjoy this year for all it's worth. Happy Birthday.


----------



## lurk (Dec 4, 2006)

Well growing up at any rate ;-)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2006)

Just turned 34 on Friday (December 1).   I spent the day with my eldest son at the zoo (he's 5).  He made a wish at the wishing well and told me that he had wished "to be like his Papi."  That was the best birthday present I could have ever received.


----------



## andychrist (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm too old to even be able to remember my own age.  Of course, a post with a title like "Were we are old?" doesn't help to abet my confusion.


----------



## bluedevils (Dec 4, 2006)

Old is when all the aging effects you were fighting against become true.  I play hockey regularly (sometimes against college kids) and yet I still have a gut (not too big though) and 15lbs heavier than I was pre 35.


----------



## cybergoober (Dec 11, 2006)

I am 33, but don't consider myself "old" yet.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 11, 2006)

andychrist said:


> I'm too old to even be able to remember my own age.  Of course, a post with a title like "Were we are old?" doesn't help to abet my confusion.



I tired to fix the post  but the software did not let me edit the title, just the text.


----------



## mw84 (Dec 11, 2006)

22 here


----------



## Mystic Gohan (Dec 12, 2006)

19 right now, but I started using a Mac when I was 16 years old. I have been hooked for almost 4 years.


----------



## maz94protege (Dec 14, 2006)

21M  born and raised in North East U.S


----------



## caribooyj (Jan 4, 2007)

midlife crisis on the horizon.... 42


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2007)

caribooyj said:


> midlife crisis on the horizon.... 42



At least you can rest assured that you have something in common with the Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything. 

As for me, I turned 34 on December of 2006.

(EDIT: I just realized that I already posted my age only a few posts up....I guess I _am_ getting old....the memory fails me... )


----------



## jyhm (Jan 4, 2007)

Everyone gets old even famous people. Look at Michel J Fox , I remember him in his hey day when family ties was on and he was in the first Back to the Future movie. He's not old but his mortality is apparent because of his illness. Superman has passed on to. We all gotta die.

I was lucky enough to know my Great Grandmother who lived until she was 102. The only reason she died was because she fell and broke her hip when she was 99. Still, she kicked on for three more years before she died. She was raised by Nuns, never drank, never smoked or even swore. Can't say that for the rest of my family, Dad died at 62 cause he lived too hard.

This always reminds me of that profit in the bible (who was it?) after Moses that led The Israelites when they were in the wilderness. He had said in a passage that all his 'doubting' peers shall we say were dead or dying while he even at 80 years was still ready for war!

I don't mean to get religion on anyone but you know what I mean! ::angel::


----------



## caribooyj (Jan 4, 2007)

"Blessed are the young, for they shall inherit the National Debt."
Herbert Hoover


----------



## Sunnz (Jan 5, 2007)

I used to vote under 18 all the time.

I can't do it anymore and somehow I DON'T like it!!!


----------

